# App using km to pickup



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

My Uber app just started showing me distance to pickup in km.. Anybody know a way to get that back to miles?


----------



## swoliver85 (Mar 20, 2016)

same thing happened to me


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

It's uber fixing things that are not broken again!


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Toyota Guy said:


> My Uber app just started showing me distance to pickup in km.. Anybody know a way to get that back to miles?


Noticed it Friday. Thought I was crazy at first.
I took screen shots this morning, as after accepting it then shows miles.
#bozos


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Toyota Guy said:


> My Uber app just started showing me distance to pickup in km.. Anybody know a way to get that back to miles?


Multiply km x .62


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Same here but then it switched back the next day.


----------



## Howard Cammeray (Feb 7, 2017)

C'mon guys! Time to catch up to the rest of the world.....kilometres! ( distance) litres/100 kilometres! (Gas or fuel or petrol or diesel) Kilopascals ! ( thats air pressure in your tires/tyres) ....you'll have to convert sooner or later. Uber is just giving you a nudge with its latest updates.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I love the metric system especially when designing in CAD. It is so much easier only dealing with 2 decimal places 99% of the time for dimensioning and tolerancing. A lot of times only 1 decimal place is needed. like 1.2mm or something like that.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Howard Cammeray said:


> C'mon guys! Time to catch up to the rest of the world.....kilometres! ( distance) litres/100 kilometres! (Gas or fuel or petrol or diesel) Kilopascals ! ( thats air pressure in your tires/tyres) ....you'll have to convert sooner or later. Uber is just giving you a nudge with its latest updates.


Nah I won't change they have been telling me this for 40 years that I will have to change. I haven't had to so far and at best I have about 20 years left


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

Lol I dont pay attention to that, I do pay attention on how long it will take me to arrive at the pax location.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Howard Cammeray said:


> C'mon guys! Time to catch up to the rest of the world.....kilometres! ( distance) litres/100 kilometres! (Gas or fuel or petrol or diesel) Kilopascals ! ( thats air pressure in your tires/tyres) ....you'll have to convert sooner or later. Uber is just giving you a nudge with its latest updates.


Yep, I think Jimmy Carter told us this and some law was passed that the US would be entirely cut over in 20 years. Jimmy hasn't been President since 1980. I think he was mistaken.

I'll stick with inches, feet, yards, cups, pints, quarts, gallons, etc.

No one wants to brag about their 25.4 cm or 0.254 meter Man Organ. It is a big 10 incher!


----------



## Howard Cammeray (Feb 7, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> No one wants to brag about their 25.4 cm or 0.254 meter Man Organ. It is a big 10 incher!


If you truly are blessed in that way you have chosen the wrong vocation with Uber. I think the "adult" movie industry would pay you more.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Yep, I think Jimmy Carter told us this and some law was passed that the US would be entirely cut over in 20 years. Jimmy hasn't been President since 1980. I think he was mistaken.
> 
> I'll stick with inches, feet, yards, cups, pints, quarts, gallons, etc.
> 
> No one wants to brag about their 25.4 cm or 0.254 meter Man Organ. It is a big 10 incher!


200cm sounds bigger.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

jfinks said:


> 200cm sounds bigger.


Of course it does. That is 78+ inches. Porn or the Freak show for you!



Howard Cammeray said:


> If you truly are blessed in that way you have chosen the wrong vocation with Uber. I think the "adult" movie industry would pay you more.


Nope, not more than the day job. And the wife wouldn't like it much.


----------



## JohnnysUber123 (May 7, 2017)

Its back to miles now after 2 week, when I wrote uber they said they were aware of the issue, does this happen to anyone, sometimes my app goes back to the old way we used to receive calls and shows the address in the circle but then goes back to the new way the very next call. Is there any way to hack that and get back to the old system?


----------

